# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Replicator 2: Extrusion stops

## Gregwar

Hello,

I have some issues with my Rep2 since some time, the extrusion stops 
I can load filament, and it extrudes but when I run a print it quickly stops extruding

My impression is that it could be a heat problem, maybe my fan doesn't cool enough and the metal coupler is getting too hot, getting the filament too soft and making the extruder deforming the filament and stopping extrusion, but maybe this is another thing

I have a delrin extruder. (Note that it worked before and now I can't do anything with it)

Any idea? 

Thanks :-)

----------


## thebert

The Delrin extruders are designed to wear out....

However, when it stops extruding and you unload the filament how the end is deformed can tell you a lot. If it is mushroom shaped at the end then something is too hot. if the gear has taken a big chuck out of the filament either the filament ran too long on the gear or the filament is bad (It can happen PLA over time can absorb water from the air). In the case of a spring plunger, the tension is too tight.  

Also, if when the fillament extrudes as your loading and it comes out of the nozzle crooked then the filament path (the heat sink/thermocouple/nozzle) has particles in it and should be cleaned out. 

Hope this helps some  :Smile:

----------

